# Brixton chitter-chatter & news Feb 2012



## editor (Feb 1, 2012)

Here's the latest thread for Feb 2012.

Last month's news here:
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-chitter-chatter-news-jan-2012.286581


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 1, 2012)

*tags lovely freshly painted thread*


----------



## Badgers (Feb 1, 2012)

Brixton breakfast


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 1, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> *tags lovely freshly painted thread*



*reports Quimmy for vandalism*


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 1, 2012)

Hmm, how to carry on questions right at the end of last month's thread? I can't do cross post quoting; it confuses the bejesus out of me. Amyway, Truxta:

"Folks, any suggestions for good cafés in the Stockwell/Vauxhall area? I know of Bonnington already."​
LASCO, as mentioned is good, but the new buffet style thing isn't as good - but service is much quicker. His dad runs Italo in Bonnington Square opposite the Bonnington Cafe. Very small, food's great, and if the weather's good, you can sit in the gardens over the road.
The Park Cafe in Vauxhall Park is also good. And the theatre cafe / T.I.E place in what was the Queen Anne strip club sells good tea and cakes.


----------



## ajdown (Feb 1, 2012)

Fir... er sixth post.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 2, 2012)

Helicopter is having a good old circulate.


----------



## story (Feb 2, 2012)

Do you remember that raised piece of grass beside the road, outside the Ritzy, before we got Windrush Square? And that other satellite raised bed nearby it?

I liked them because they'd been there long enough to have been colonised by seeds and blow-ins, and there were crocuses and other bulbs that came up in the spring.

Nothing of that kind in Windrush Square, at least not yet 

I thought of doing some guerrilla bulb planting in the Autumn, but never got round to it.

If someone reminds me this coming Autumn, I may get round to doing it.


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2012)

There was a squirrel outside my window today. Nine floors up!


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2012)

I got one of our resident one as he was trying to conceal a nicked slice of white pan in a flowerpot. See if I can find it later.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 2, 2012)

editor said:


> There was a squirrel outside my window today. Nine floors up!
> 
> View attachment 16351



One day you may have a black squirrel up there 

I reckon you should doctor that photo and make the squirrel black and then report him.  He could be Brixton's first black squirrel

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-st...s-needed-for-national-survey-115875-23727992/


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I got one of our resident one as he was trying to conceal a nicked slice of white pan in a flowerpot. See if I can find it later.


when i used to live in trinity gardens, we had a squirrel who used to hide his nuts in one of our flowerpots. he also came inside to watch telly a couple of times.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 2, 2012)

So what's the latest crime news?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2012)

TruXta said:
			
		

> I got one of our resident one as he was trying to conceal a nicked slice of white pan in a flowerpot. See if I can find it later.



White pan?


----------



## Chilavert (Feb 2, 2012)

Arranged to meet a friend for a few drinks at the Perfect Blend in Streatham last night. Got there to be told their alcohol license had lapsed and they therefore couldn't serve any booze!

On reflection I blame myself for going beyond the South Circular.


----------



## fortyplus (Feb 2, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> So what's the latest crime news?


I had a small pipe of weed last night


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 2, 2012)

Hippy!!1!


----------



## Rushy (Feb 2, 2012)

editor said:


> There was a squirrel outside my window today. Nine floors up!
> 
> View attachment 16351


I bet he drinks Carling Black Label.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aY9GBl7UmVs


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 2, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> One day you may have a black squirrel up there
> 
> I reckon you should doctor that photo and make the squirrel black and then report him. He could be Brixton's first black squirrel



Whatever colour it is, that squirrel is very clearly fuelled by CRACK. Nine floors up? come onnnnnnn......


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 2, 2012)

Handpicked Brixton are now posting the squirrel on facebook...


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 2, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> Handpicked Brixton are now posting the squirrel on facebook...



That's OK it's run by squirrels, or is it magpies?


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 2, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> Handpicked Brixton are now posting the squirrel on facebook...



they've picked it up from twitter by the looks of things.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> White pan?



Isn't that what its called? Soft white square sliced bread.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 2, 2012)

no! or at least it's the first i've ever heard of it. sounds like what they call toasties.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2012)

Dunno where I picked that one up.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Isn't that what its called? Soft white square sliced bread.



This?


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2012)

The frontage of Costa Coffee is being revealed:






http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton...e-a-squirrel-scuttles-about-on-barrier-block/


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> they've picked it up from twitter by the looks of things.


Here's the arty version:


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> This?



No. Just google White pan bread!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> No. Just google White pan bread!



I got this - http://minami-ke.wikia.com/wiki/Minami-ke_Episode_02


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 2, 2012)

editor said:


> Here's the arty version:



He's blatantly playing a set of panpipes.


----------



## wurlycurly (Feb 2, 2012)

editor said:


> There was a squirrel outside my window today. Nine floors up!
> 
> View attachment 16351


Unbelievable! Cocky little git. Assuming they don't use the lifts, how do they get up there? (apols for dumb question)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 2, 2012)

wurlycurly said:


> Unbelievable! Cocky little git. Assuming they don't use the lifts, how do they get up there? (apols for dumb question)



Drainpipes?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 2, 2012)

Editor's squirrel is far more of a social climber than this SE1 squirrel who only went up to the 5th floor


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 2, 2012)

wurlycurly said:


> Unbelievable! Cocky little git. Assuming they don't use the lifts, how do they get up there? (apols for dumb question)


a fox chased it


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 2, 2012)

piggy backed on a monkey.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 2, 2012)

wurlycurly said:


> Unbelievable! Cocky little git. Assuming they don't use the lifts, how do they get up there? (apols for dumb question)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 2, 2012)

Rushy said:


>



I've seen those before 

(Not in Brixton obviously)


----------



## boohoo (Feb 2, 2012)

editor said:


> The frontage of Costa Coffee is being revealed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mentioned on another thread but Sanders were meant to provide the clock for the Stockwell war memorial but wanted their branding on it! info here (5th paragraph!)


----------



## story (Feb 2, 2012)

Brrrr!


----------



## story (Feb 3, 2012)

Inshop, the owners of Granville Arcade, have sent letters round to all the traders saying that the market will be shutting at 9:30 rather than 10:00 on Thursday and Friday evenings, and that there will be a charge of £75 per week for the privilege of opening in the evenings. Obviously, this is a concern for all, especially the restaurateurs.

All traders are being asked to sign the letter to indicate agreement.

I'm not at liberty to say whence this information came to me, but it is a pretty good source.

Anyone got any more information about this?


Thread stared here


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

story said:


> Inshop, the owners of Granville Arcade, have sent letters round to all the traders saying that the market will be shutting at 9:30 rather than 10:00 on Thursday and Friday evenings, and that there will be a charge of £75 per week for the privilege of opening in the evenings. Obviously, this is a concern for all, especially the restaurateurs.
> 
> All traders are being asked to sign the letter to indicate agreement.
> 
> ...


 
Why are they charging extra to keep it open later?  Is it costing Inshop to keep it open later?


----------



## story (Feb 3, 2012)

Makes no sense, eh. 

Maybe they want to drive out the smaller indie trades and move corporates in?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 3, 2012)

What, pay more for shorter opening hours? Maybe the shops should get together and tell them to fcuk off.

You can see where all this is going though...


----------



## fortyplus (Feb 3, 2012)

story said:


> Inshop, the owners of Granville Arcade, have sent letters round to all the traders saying that the market will be shutting at 9:30 rather than 10:00 on Thursday and Friday evenings, and that there will be a charge of £75 per week for the privilege of opening in the evenings. Obviously, this is a concern for all, especially the restaurateurs.
> 
> All traders are being asked to sign the letter to indicate agreement.
> 
> ...


 
This is true; I have such a letter. 

The £75 is supposed to cover the costs of the "security" staff, the extra rubbish that late opening generates, and the fact that the cleaners have to work later. It's ludicrous. Obviously the Brixton Village Bubble will burst, but it's nuts that InShops are bursting it themselves. 
But at least they aren't imposing the surcharge on all the traders. It does cost them something extra to keep the market open later, and it wouldn't be right to make the fish/wigs/fruit'n'veg pay for something that benefits only the restaurants.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> This is true; I have such a letter.
> 
> The £75 is supposed to cover the costs of the "security" staff, the extra rubbish that late opening generates, and the fact that the cleaners have to work later. It's ludicrous. Obviously the Brixton Village Bubble will burst, but it's nuts that InShops are bursting it themselves.
> But at least they aren't imposing the surcharge on all the traders. It does cost them something extra to keep the market open later, and it wouldn't be right to make the fish/wigs/fruit'n'veg pay for something that benefits only the restaurants.


 
oh, so it's just the middle-class eateries then?


----------



## fortyplus (Feb 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> oh, so it's just the middle-class eateries then?


Well, it's the eateries that open late, so they can make money off people with day jobs who buy their fish from Waitrose. Everyone else packs up at half-five or half-three on Wednesdays.


----------



## JoJo17 (Feb 3, 2012)

Moving to Brixton end of the month. Suggestions for hidden gems of things to do/see...and what to avoid?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 3, 2012)

avoid SW2 if you can help it, it's full of vagabonds, brigands and ne'er-do-wells


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

JoJo17 said:


> Moving to Brixton end of the month. Suggestions for hidden gems of things to do/see...and what to avoid?


 

Don't miss Lambeth Country Show in July


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 3, 2012)

JoJo17 said:


> Moving to Brixton end of the month. Suggestions for hidden gems of things to do/see...and what to avoid?


 
You can go on a mural hunt. 

http://londonmuralpreservationsociety.com/murals/


----------



## Greebo (Feb 4, 2012)

Chuggers (Save the children) near the tube have got a bit more creative:
One tried to stop me with "Excuse me, my heart's just been touched by an amazing woman"
"Yeah, well, it wasn't me so bugger off."


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 4, 2012)

minnie, minnie!  The heating went off 2 hours ago, -2 degrees it is outside and I'm sat here with the window open.


----------



## Winot (Feb 4, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> Well, it's the eateries that open late, so they can make money off people with day jobs who buy their fish from Waitrose. Everyone else packs up at half-five or half-three on Wednesdays.



But why close at 9.30 rather than 10pm, that's the bit I don't get. It's gonna fuck the whole model - it's already a rush to get diners out by 10.


----------



## fortyplus (Feb 4, 2012)

Winot said:


> But why close at 9.30 rather than 10pm, that's the bit I don't get. It's gonna fuck the whole model - it's already a rush to get diners out by 10.


Indeed, this is the worst of it. The £75 is (almost) justifiable - if they were transparent about what it's made up of, which they're not being.  But 9.30 is way too early. There were discussions about midnight, and this latest ultimatum is the result of the "collapse" of those discussions. (They didn't collapse, it's just that inShops only wanted to talk to one, self-appointed representative).
The basic problem is the same as it ever was, though. InShops execs are stuck up in Liverpool and no one has a clear vision of how it should develop, the local market office are ambivalent to antipathetic towards evening opening. It shouldn't be a concession to traders, it should be a central part of the business model for the arcade.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 4, 2012)

Perhaps a flood of polite correspondence to their headquarters is in order.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 4, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> minnie, minnie! The heating went off 2 hours ago, -2 degrees it is outside and I'm sat here with the window open.


 
You don't need 23 degrees though!  (Not that it's hit 23 degrees in this living room for the past week or so despite having heating on full blast for 16 hours a day as well as fan heater on)


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 4, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You don't need 23 degrees though! (Not that it's hit 23 degrees in this living room for the past week or so despite having heating on full blast for 16 hours a day as well as fan heater on)


 
23 degrees?    That was at 2am. 

My thermostat is set to about 17/18.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 4, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> 23 degrees?  That was at 2am.
> 
> My thermostat is set to about 17/18.


 
23 degrees centigrade (ie. 73F)

You don't have vascular disease


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 4, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> 23 degrees centigrade (ie. 73F)
> 
> You don't have vascular disease


 
Oh!  I thought you thought I had it at 23 degrees. 

I was just trying to keep you informed of my open window activities.


----------



## story (Feb 4, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> Indeed, this is the worst of it. The £75 is (almost) justifiable - if they were transparent about what it's made up of, which they're not being. But 9.30 is way too early. There were discussions about midnight, and this latest ultimatum is the result of the "collapse" of those discussions. (They didn't collapse, it's just that inShops only wanted to talk to one, self-appointed representative).
> The basic problem is the same as it ever was, though. InShops execs are stuck up in Liverpool and no one has a clear vision of how it should develop, the local market office are ambivalent to antipathetic towards evening opening. It shouldn't be a concession to traders, it should be a central part of the business model for the arcade.


 

I made a thread about this over there, so that discussion would not be lost in the chitter-chatter.

You've given some useful information and detail to the situation, maybe you could add it to that thread


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 4, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Oh! I thought you thought I had it at 23 degrees.
> 
> I was just trying to keep you informed of my open window activities.


 
Don't be ridiculous.  No sane Scotsperson would dare have 23 degrees.  They'd have the rest of Scotland laughing and pointing fingers at them


----------



## story (Feb 4, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Perhaps a flood of polite correspondence to their headquarters is in order.


 


Their address:

INSHOPS LIMITED
The Geraud Centre
Wholesale Fruit & Veg Market
Edge Lane
Liverpool
L13 2EJ

Tel 0151 233 2165
Fax 0151 233 2170


Mrs Magpie: is it terribly complicated to move posts from here to the thread I made about this? Or is that interfering and unnecessary?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 4, 2012)

Just copy and paste it into a new reply on that thread, I think. I'm not much techier than that.


----------



## TheHermit (Feb 4, 2012)

editor said:


> There was a squirrel outside my window today. Nine floors up!
> 
> View attachment 16351


high on crack?


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 4, 2012)

couple of little gobshites irritating me standing over the road throwing snowballs at traffic and pedestrians.   

/grumpy old killjoy]


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 4, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> couple of little gobshites irritating me standing over the road throwing snowballs at traffic and pedestrians.
> 
> /grumpy old killjoy]


 
Saw them myself a while ago when I was looking out of the window.

They should be tucked up in bed like all good little gobshites


----------



## peterkro (Feb 5, 2012)

But Kathy's only seen the sights a girl can see from Brooklyn Heights,but they Are Cousins,identical
 Cousins....la la la laa laa la.Falls into snow and try's to snap Brixton/Lapland winter wonderland (dies of hypothermia)(in case anybody is wondering Patty Duke was my (masturbatery) friend in the mid sixties, she was a major influence in my decision about my class position (shoots self) See YouTube theme Patty Duke Show).


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2012)

peterkro said:


> But Kathy's only seen the sights a girl can see from Brooklyn Heights,but they Are Cousins,identical
> Cousins....la la la laa laa la.Falls into snow and try's to snap Brixton/Lapland winter wonderland (dies of hypothermia)(in case anybody is wondering Patty Duke was my (masturbatery) friend in the mid sixties, she was a major influence in my decision about my class position (shoots self) See YouTube theme Patty Duke Show).


Pardon?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 5, 2012)

I thought it was maybe lyrics to a song I'd never heard


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 5, 2012)

peterkro said:


> But Kathy's only seen the sights a girl can see from Brooklyn Heights,but they Are Cousins,identical
> Cousins....la la la laa laa la.Falls into snow and try's to snap Brixton/Lapland winter wonderland (dies of hypothermia)(in case anybody is wondering Patty Duke was my (masturbatery) friend in the mid sixties, she was a major influence in my decision about my class position (shoots self) See YouTube theme Patty Duke Show).


 
Hey dude. That was immense. Post more often. But take a little more care with the brackets next time.


----------



## peterkro (Feb 5, 2012)

My  next sixties number is "Judy in disguises with glasses" the bass line figures in nine top ten dance hits from the nineties.See Oliver Modan vs Delite for instance.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 5, 2012)

Was kept awake half of the night by partygoers screaming and shouting in the snow.  I had to get up at 6 to go to work.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 5, 2012)

Twas noisy last night. Did not keep me awake though


----------



## Badgers (Feb 6, 2012)

TFL



> Victoria line Planned Closure Train service will resume later this morning.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 6, 2012)

I was very  and a bit  when I got to Brixton station on Saturday morning and found it closed for the weekend, as I got a email last week telling me the work had been completed.


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Feb 6, 2012)

The work on the VL is all done apart from ripping out the old signalling system. You'd think smashing something up would be fun and easy, but the line will be closing for two weekends in March (start and end) and one weekend in May to finish the job. There's no further closures as far as their works schedule goes (late July).


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 6, 2012)

What's the situation with the pavements on Brixton Hill. Are they icy?  (Need to go out)


----------



## shakespearegirl (Feb 7, 2012)

Streatham Hill closed, traffic going up the hill really bad


----------



## ajdown (Feb 7, 2012)

Anyone else on Brixton Hill not get their bins emptied today?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 7, 2012)

No


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 7, 2012)

Brockwell Park One O'clock Club interested people: have you seen the invitation to tender advertised anywhere - part of the changes in council ownership?


----------



## nagapie (Feb 8, 2012)

Bastards. I'd be very surprised if it didn't turn into an expensive cafe.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## leanderman (Feb 8, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Bastards. I'd be very surprised if it didn't turn into an expensive cafe.



next to the super-new playground? yes, possibly.

1 o'clock club has been pretty quite recently, and may be less 'viable'. however it could just be the weather


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 9, 2012)

Sorry I didn't mean to alarm people - there's an invitation to tender for a 'supplier'* to take over the current service. * By supplier, that could be another local school, charity, social enterprise or private supplier. The current provision (I've forgotten what it is as I've not been down there this year - 3 days per week) would be retained.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 9, 2012)

leanderman said:


> next to the super-new playground? yes, possibly.
> 
> 1 o'clock club has been pretty quite recently, and may be less 'viable'. however it could just be the weather


 
I think it's the weather.  The other one I went to recently, she said she was struggling to get 5 families in per session whereas in summer she has queues and has to turn people away.  

We occasionally go to Goose Green after a swim in E. Dulwich as it has a fantastic playground. It is next to a posh cafe but also some enterprising coffee cycle outlet has set up there.  Every. single. bin. overflowing with brown coffee cups.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 9, 2012)

Is that the place with the 'water feature' that's meant to flow uphill?


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 9, 2012)

Lovely weather vibe in the park about an hour ago; it felt like one of those early summer morning, guaranteed a beautiful day, sun-burning-haze things.. gorg.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 9, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> Is that the place with the 'water feature' that's meant to flow uphill?


 
not as far as I know..  not sure how I'd have missed that but maybe I did?


eta..ah.. possibly on the green itself there is?.. the playground is separate from the actual green.


----------



## nagapie (Feb 9, 2012)

leanderman said:


> 1 o'clock club has been pretty quite recently, and may be less 'viable'. however it could just be the weather


 
Council screwed them with the new opening hours after they cut the regular hours. One o' clock club hours are now 12-3 so when most 1-2year olds are asleep. And when many parents want to go home for lunch. I liked using it because it was the only thing open in the afternoon after nap time, all stay and plays being in the morning, but now it's closing as we're ready to go out. Many feel the council did this on purpose so they could then turn around and say look no one's using it. Did I say bastard cunts yet?


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 9, 2012)

Well the consultation doesn't suggest that it's closing - they're just - in their language - devolving responsibility of the service, which they are putting out to tender, and passing on the lease to the community. 

I actually winced several times writing that sentence. However the consultation publicity has been appalling, lots of parents and local education providers weren't aware of it happening. The letters to parents, governors and teachers didn't seem to go out at all, and posters advertising it are not exactly easy to find. The timetable to tender and to negotiate the lease is also too short.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 9, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Council screwed them with the new opening hours after they cut the regular hours. One o' clock club hours are now 12-3 so when most 1-2year olds are asleep. And when many parents want to go home for lunch. I liked using it because it was the only thing open in the afternoon after nap time, all stay and plays being in the morning, but now it's closing as we're ready to go out. Many feel the council did this on purpose so they could then turn around and say look no one's using it. Did I say bastard cunts yet?


 
Have you, or anyone else written to them about this? 



snowy_again said:


> Well the consultation doesn't suggest that it's closing - they're just - in their language - devolving responsibility of the service, which they are putting out to tender, and passing on the lease to the community.


 
Big Society then.  Going exactly as predicted. Open the wrong hours don't give people a chance to get proposals together then shut it because there is insufficient interest.


----------



## nagapie (Feb 9, 2012)

I tried to write to them. It was almost impossible to find out who I needed to talk to. I eventually chanced upon the seemingly right people through a work email. When I emailed them they told me they were not dealing with new hours but only wanting to hear from groups who might want to use the space. All the people who work in the clubs had already told them the new hours wouldn't be good.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 10, 2012)

And there's the rub. To make it work to meet the needs of parents and children you need to involve them in deciding what and when to offer. But the length of engagement of the adults tends to be limited according to how long they acces stuff offered there. Perhaps it's worth it's own thread.


----------



## nagapie (Feb 10, 2012)

Actually I am quite interested in how to access Lambeth, if anyone can give me tips. There are other things I want to write to them about that concern under 5s. My OH, who works for another council, said write to their director of education, but they don't have one. So I never know who to write to.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 10, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Actually I am quite interested in how to access Lambeth, if anyone can give me tips. There are other things I want to write to them about that concern under 5s. My OH, who works for another council, said write to their director of education, but they don't have one. So I never know who to write to.


 
Write to Pete Robbins - he's the cabinet member with responsibility for education.  Details on this page:

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/services/councildemocracy/electedrepresentatives/cabinet.htm


----------



## nagapie (Feb 10, 2012)

Got an email today detailing the consultation times for the co-operative libraries consultation


----------



## ajdown (Feb 12, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about what the pub on the corner of Electric Lane and Coldharbour Lane (next to Satay bar) is supposed to be now?  There seemed to be some sort of 'grand opening' yesterday, something about it being a 'retro market space' or similar, and there were some cold looking hipsters outside with a table full of jars of sweets as we went past.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 12, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Does anyone know anything about what the pub on the corner of Electric Lane and Coldharbour Lane (next to Satay bar) is supposed to be now? There seemed to be some sort of 'grand opening' yesterday, something about it being a 'retro market space' or similar, and there were some cold looking hipsters outside with a table full of jars of sweets as we went past.


 
It's the Living Bar.  There are threads ad infinitum on it here, but basically it closed down a few years back, became a fish shop for a few years, and reopened again last year.  The thing yesterday was a Saturday vintage market which they've been having there once a month or so since well before Christmas.  The reason it probably looks new is it's just been painted again.  How long it will actually last is a different matter as it seems to have been very quiet recently, especially at the weekends.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2012)

It's got new owners - the folks who run the Satay Bar, apparently*.

*unconfirmed.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 12, 2012)

Got the same bloke working in there who worked for the much loathed Merrett brothers, I've seen him going in with carrier bags of drink bought over the road when they were having a club night. Well, what looked to me like a wing, prayer, elastic band and cobbled together on the very cheap sort of club night.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2012)

Folks - where in Brixton can I pick up a cheap HDMI cable? Currys would have them of course, but massively overpriced. Anyone seen them in Poundland?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Folks - where in Brixton can I pick up a cheap HDMI cable? Currys would have them of course, but massively overpriced. Anyone seen them in Poundland?


 
Found them in Poundland for a quid. If it works it's a bloody bargain.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2012)

Need some parking help if anyone can?


----------



## JoJo17 (Feb 12, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> You can go on a mural hunt.
> 
> http://londonmuralpreservationsociety.com/murals/


Awesome idea!


----------



## nagapie (Feb 14, 2012)

Anyone know what time the Japanese place in BV stays open until? Mr nags has the day off and wants to eat there but our son sleeps until 2.45 so we can't get there before 3ish.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm not sure it will be open today at all - thought it only opened Weds-Sun but could be wrong.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 14, 2012)

The CD stall in the market was having it's very own Whitney Houston tribute by playing I will always love you on repeat this morning   Any other song would be ok, just not that.  After half an hour of that I was very glad to leave for work


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 14, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Anyone know what time the Japanese place in BV stays open until? Mr nags has the day off and wants to eat there but our son sleeps until 2.45 so we can't get there before 3ish.


 
*Kaosarn 020 7095 8922*


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 14, 2012)

nipsla said:


> The CD stall in the market was having it's very own Whitney Houston tribute by playing I will always love you on repeat this morning  Any other song would be ok, just not that. After half an hour of that I was very glad to leave for work


Matey in the tiny arch by the station still seems pretty set on Christmas carols as his lead marketing stratgey  I wondered if the confined space is getting to him.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 14, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Matey in the tiny arch by the station still seems pretty set on Christmas carols as his lead marketing stratgey  I wondered if the confined space is getting to him.


 
He *loves* Christmas Carols.  I think he started playing them in about July last year.  Was impressive he'd started marketing them before the supermarkets had got their Christmas puds out


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 14, 2012)

He was being quite classically yesterday.


----------



## nagapie (Feb 14, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> *Kaosarn 020 7095 8922*


 
That's the Thai place, I want to know about the Japanese place next to Cornercopia.


----------



## Thaw (Feb 14, 2012)

The okonomiyaki place?
http://www.okanbrixtonvillage.com/

Wednesday 12.30 til 3


----------



## Ms T (Feb 14, 2012)

It's Tuesday today though and is unlikely to be open.  I suggest Cafe Sitifis instead.


----------



## nagapie (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks all. We'll wait until later in the week as he particularly wanted to try the Japanese place. I do like Sitifis though.


----------



## uk benzo (Feb 14, 2012)

Why not try that Curry Ono place? I think it's Japanese.. and they always have tonnes of tables free.


----------



## nagapie (Feb 14, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> Why not try that Curry Ono place? I think it's Japanese.. and they always have tonnes of tables free.


 
I do feel sorry for them, they must be losing money. And it looks really nice in there but somehow we never feel like going there. If they were in BV, they'd be doing great.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 14, 2012)

Curry Ono is lovely actually, but I've only been once.  Must go again.


----------



## story (Feb 15, 2012)

Can't find the helicopter thread.

One is hovering over Curry's...
Oh, it's gone.


----------



## Thaw (Feb 15, 2012)

Ms T said:


> It's Tuesday today though and is unlikely to be open. I suggest Cafe Sitifis instead.


Oh yeah, so it was. I was going to football in the evening and I always associate midweek football with Wednesdays. Wishful thinking


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 15, 2012)

story said:


> Can't find the helicopter thread.
> 
> One is hovering over Curry's...
> Oh, it's gone.


 
Some copper obviously needed and over-priced HDMI lead for his home audio-visual entertainment set-up.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 15, 2012)

that http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/ site is looking quite good now


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> that http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/ site is looking quite good now


Cheers. It's about to get another revamp soon to fall in line with the urban75 blog revamp, so it'll be even shinier!


----------



## teuchter (Feb 16, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> that http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/ site is looking quite good now


 
Good work - Brixton's needed something like this for a while.


----------



## Chilavert (Feb 17, 2012)

Does anyone know what was going on at the tube station this morning?


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 17, 2012)

dunno.  when I passed about 9.25, having been stuck on a very slow bus at the centre there were several fire vehicles and ambulances for no obvious reason.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 17, 2012)

Does anyone else have a Safer Lambeth CCTV vehicle in their street? We've had one for two weeks now - I assume to address the commuter iphone muggings that have been going on. 

White van, sad, lonely looking bloke in the front with the engine running for 4 hours. Two blokes in the back watching TV cameras.  I've started waving and saying hello to them every day, but they still won't tell me why they're there.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 17, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> Does anyone know what was going on at the tube station this morning?


 
Someone under a train at Brixton.  Hence fire brigade/ambulance etc


----------



## Chilavert (Feb 17, 2012)

Grim. 

Thanks for letting me know though.


----------



## footballerslegs (Feb 17, 2012)

Something odd happening in Stockwell Road/Waltham Estate today. There's a group of 20 or so people being walked round the estate surrounded by a seriously overkill load of police stopping people from walking past/driving round in vans. Don't suppose anyone know's what's going on? I would normally get my info from the font of all knowledge (shopkeeper next door) but I'm too sick to leave the flat today (well, I have a cold)...


----------



## colacubes (Feb 17, 2012)

footballerslegs said:


> Something odd happening in Stockwell Road/Waltham Estate today. There's a group of 20 or so people being walked round the estate surrounded by a seriously overkill load of police stopping people from walking past/driving round in vans. Don't suppose anyone know's what's going on? I would normally get my info from the font of all knowledge (shopkeeper next door) but I'm too sick to leave the flat today (well, I have a cold)...


 
Wild speculation but could it be something to do with the trial around the shooting on Stockwell Road?  Might be the jury being shown locations etc


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 17, 2012)

^ Normally means someone like a Minister, but good shout!


----------



## footballerslegs (Feb 17, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Wild speculation but could it be something to do with the trial around the shooting on Stockwell Road? Might be the jury being shown locations etc


 
Yes, that would make huge amounts of sense, can't believe I didn't think of that, it was right opposite Stockwell News. The police presence was unbelievable - but justified under the circumstances. Oh dear, how sad.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 17, 2012)

The adventure playground on Railton Rd is finally being redeveloped - got a note about it through the letterbox the other day.  Will take about four months I think.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2012)

An absolute ton of police cars/vans have just hurtled down Coldharbour Lane towards Camberwell.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 17, 2012)

editor said:


> An absolute ton of police cars/vans have just hurtled down Coldharbour Lane towards Camberwell.


i didn't hear anything!


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 17, 2012)

Do you want them to come around again?


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Do you want them to come around again?


Yes please. With streamers and balloons.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 17, 2012)

Ms T said:


> The adventure playground on Railton Rd is finally being redeveloped - got a note about it through the letterbox the other day. Will take about four months I think.


excellent. I've been worried about the Dexter for years, I thought it might have been a candidate for a sell-off for flats. This is great news. The playground equipment has been gone for quite a while now. I spent many a happy hour in that playground (mostly as an adult having a smoke on the way back from the pub!)


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 17, 2012)

http://www.wix.com/onbrixton/onbrixton#!__master/brixton-toilets


----------



## uk benzo (Feb 17, 2012)

Brixton invaded by a swarm of posh teens going to see Skrillex at the Brixton Academy this evening.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 18, 2012)

Anyone else with pavilion and just had a text about updating their records about if you are a current ex or non smoker?


----------



## colacubes (Feb 18, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Anyone else with pavilion and just had a text about updating their records about if you are a current ex or non smoker?


 
No


----------



## gabi (Feb 18, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Anyone else with pavilion and just had a text about updating their records about if you are a current ex or non smoker?


 
Yeh. Weird.


----------



## nagapie (Feb 18, 2012)

Not me either.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 18, 2012)

I learnt pregnancy is a beggar deterrent.  Bloke was about to try and get some money out of me, saw I was pregnant, wished me good luck and happy new year.


----------



## uk benzo (Feb 18, 2012)

Not sure if this should go in the Brixton thread, but the geeky dude with the afro in the IT crowd was standing behind me in the big Dog Kennel Hill Sainsburys. We were all queuing and he had his head down the whole time. It must be a pain to be 'famous'.


----------



## lang rabbie (Feb 18, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> Not sure if this should go in the Brixton thread, but the geeky dude with the afro in the IT crowd was standing behind me in the big Dog Kennel Hill Sainsburys. We were all queuing and he had his head down the whole time. It must be a pain to be 'famous'.


 
I think you might be looking for the East Dulwich Forum's 'Famous People in Sainsburys' thread


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 18, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> Not sure if this should go in the Brixton thread, but the geeky dude with the afro in the IT crowd was standing behind me in the big Dog Kennel Hill Sainsburys. We were all queuing and he had his head down the whole time. It must be a pain to be 'famous'.


 
Can't be that famous as I have no idea who you're talking about


----------



## lang rabbie (Feb 18, 2012)

Richard Ayoade


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 18, 2012)

Nope, still no idea


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 18, 2012)

you haven't heard of anyone!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 18, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> you haven't heard of anyone!


 
I didn't say I hadn't heard of him, I just haven't watched the programme


----------



## Greebo (Feb 18, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I didn't say I hadn't heard of him, I just haven't watched the programme


Minnie!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 18, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Minnie!


 
I've heard of the programme, just not watched it


----------



## Greebo (Feb 18, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've heard of the programme, just not watched it


IMHO you've really missed out if you didn't even see the first series.  Then again, it helped that one of the characters was very like a techie I knew, so that made it funnier.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 18, 2012)

Greebo said:


> IMHO you've really missed out if you didn't even see the first series. Then again, it helped that one of the characters was very like a techie I knew, so that made it funnier.


 
I know, and it's a programme I probably would have watched if I'd known about it at the time, but I probably ended up watching some other crap, or maybe it clashed with something good like NCIS


----------



## Greebo (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh well, you've reminded me to add the dvd boxset to my wishlist.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 18, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Oh well, you've reminded me to add the dvd boxset to my wishlist.


 
Have been looking around.  Fairly cheap in some places.  Looks like could be cheaper buying them individually in some cases as well


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 18, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Oh well, you've reminded me to add the dvd boxset to my wishlist.


 
£18 for series 1-4 boxset

You can get Series 1-2 for under £5 though


----------



## Greebo (Feb 18, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> £18 for series 1-4 boxset
> 
> You can get Series 1-2 for under £5 though


By the time you throw in the postage though, there's not much difference.  I prefer to pay for it to go through the real post, not Amazon Prime etc.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 18, 2012)

Greebo said:


> By the time you throw in the postage though, there's not much difference. I prefer to pay for it to go through the real post, not Amazon Prime etc.


 
Play.com is free postage

Second-hand on Amazon Marketplace for under £5 (Series 1 and 2) including postage

Amazon is free postage anyway


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2012)

I passed a posse of well turned out chaps and chapesses swilling champers from a bottle along Coldharbour Lane in Brikkers earlier, as they headed to the Doggers. "Gosh! That's awfully decadent!", I thought.


----------



## Belushi (Feb 19, 2012)

Hopefully they will start posting on Urbers.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 19, 2012)

Belushi said:


> Hopefully they will start posting on Urbers.


 
I hope so. We could do with some new younger blood.


----------



## Belushi (Feb 19, 2012)

Fresh meat.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 19, 2012)

Jolly ho!  Did you not take pictures of this new tourist attraction?


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 19, 2012)

Which champagne was it?


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2012)

Coming back from the pub, I passed two proper "Broken Brixton" young ladies, hopelessly drunk, wearing next to nothing and holding each other up as they staggered across Coldharbour Lane. 

A bit like this. But only two of them.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 19, 2012)

I think I just heard them come in.  singing.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Feb 20, 2012)

Just heard Coldharbour Lane closed by Loughborough Junction

http://www.bbc.co.uk/travelnews/londonsouth


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 20, 2012)

Hope it's not a bad accident


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 23, 2012)

Was really sad to read in the SLP today that Websters is closing - after 140 years apparently as Mr Webster is retiring and none of his kids want to take over.  It's a really useful shop for me and we always enjoy going in there - we've always had really good service.  Such a shame.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2012)

Real Taste (28 Brixton Water Lane) which has been closed a while now seems to have work going on in there. Been painting and fitting going on for a week or so now.






Any rumours? If it is a muffin or coffee shop I will not be held responsible for my actions


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> Was really sad to read in the SLP today that Websters is closing - after 140 years apparently as Mr Webster is retiring and none of his kids want to take over. It's a really useful shop for me and we always enjoy going in there - we've always had really good service. Such a shame.


what kind of shop is it? mr webster must be well old


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 24, 2012)

Passed Paolo'z Way tonight and it is going to be called Where Am I cafe and shop as I think I already said.  The shop part looks like it is going to be vintage knick knacks and clothes.  cafe upstairs and shop down.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 24, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Passed Paolo'z Way tonight and it is going to be called Where Am I cafe and shop as I think I already said. The shop part looks like it is going to be vintage knick knacks and clothes. cafe upstairs and shop down.


 
How convenient for you - I look forward to seeing your new vintage knick-knacks outfit next time I see you. Not anywhere near my place though - I don't want the neighbours thinking I associate with SW2 types.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> Was really sad to read in the SLP today that Websters is closing - after 140 years apparently as Mr Webster is retiring and none of his kids want to take over. It's a really useful shop for me and we always enjoy going in there - we've always had really good service. Such a shame.


That's a real shame. That was a proper shop.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> Was really sad to read in the SLP today that Websters is closing - after 140 years apparently as Mr Webster is retiring and none of his kids want to take over. It's a really useful shop for me and we always enjoy going in there - we've always had really good service. Such a shame.


 
oh, that's sad news.  Guy in there was always really helpful and absolutely lovely


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2012)

> A23 London - One lane closed and queueing traffic on A23 Brixton Hill in both directions in Brixton at the A2217 Coldharbour Lane junction, because of a gas leak and emergency repairs.


 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/travelnews/londonsouth


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> what kind of shop is it? mr webster must be well old


 
It's a shoe shop.... mostly Clarks shoes, lots of kids shoes.  The current Mr Webster is 72 but it was his grandfather who opened the shop (according to the SLP).  Whenever I've been in, he's always been there - he seems pretty strict with his staff.  It's a real old-school shop.  Reminds me of the sort of places my mum would take me when I was very little, before the big shoe chain shops arrived.


----------



## Chilavert (Feb 24, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Passed Paolo'z Way tonight and it is going to be called Where Am I cafe and shop as I think I already said. The shop part looks like it is going to be vintage knick knacks and clothes. cafe upstairs and shop down.


 Providing they continue to sell Sagres on draught and have Portuguese karaoke nights I'll keep going there.


----------



## hmmph (Feb 24, 2012)

editor said:


> I passed a posse of well turned out chaps and chapesses swilling champers from a bottle along Coldharbour Lane in Brikkers earlier, as they headed to the Doggers. "Gosh! That's awfully decadent!", I thought.


 
maybe it's these types who are the target for the Cheltenham Festival posters I keep seeing at bus stops around Brixton  . I've been thinking what a funny thing to be advertising round here... maybe not


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/travelnews/londonsouth


 
How's it affecting traffic as I have to go through Brixton today?  Just a case of adding 5 minutes to your journey or more?


----------



## ajdown (Feb 24, 2012)

You can't turn right coming down the hill into Coldharbour Lane - you have to go past the tube station, left past the Ritzy, then right by the skate park and left up Gresham Road past the police station to pick up Coldharbour Lane again.

I found it slightly less painful earlier turning right into Brixton Water Lane and cutting through the side roads to come out by the railway line on Coldharbour Lane.

There's a lane shut both ways for some reason, so both directions past the junction are somewhat congested.  No sign of much activity this morning at 8am either.  Is this the second or third time this year there's been a gas leak on the junction?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2012)

ajdown said:


> You can't turn right coming down the hill into Coldharbour Lane - you have to go past the tube station, left past the Ritzy, then right by the skate park and left up Gresham Road past the police station to pick up Coldharbour Lane again.
> 
> I found it slightly less painful earlier turning right into Brixton Water Lane and cutting through the side roads to come out by the railway line on Coldharbour Lane.
> 
> There's a lane shut both ways for some reason, so both directions past the junction are somewhat congested. No sign of much activity this morning at 8am either. Is this the second or third time this year there's been a gas leak on the junction?


 
Gresham Road's open though yes?


----------



## ajdown (Feb 24, 2012)

Indeed it is, so if you're heading from the Oval end you're fine.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 24, 2012)

comprehension service announcement. 

minnie, aj is talking about driving a car. 

aj, minnie is talking about getting the bus.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> comprehension service announcement.
> 
> minnie, aj is talking about driving a car.
> 
> aj, minnie is talking about getting the bus.


 
Yes, no. 45 from Brixton Hill going through Gresham Road and up towards Camberwell


----------



## ajdown (Feb 24, 2012)

Yep, the 45 is running "as normal".  Whether that's good or not I'll let you decide


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Yep, the 45 is running "as normal". Whether that's good or not I'll let you decide


 
Good, but fucked up traffic isn't causing major delays is it? (Have an appointment so need to know whether to leave earlier or not)


----------



## ajdown (Feb 24, 2012)

It was a bit slow during the morning peak but I can't tell you how bad it might be right now.    It's the bit by the town hall to KFC/McCorner where the lanes are reduced and the problems occur, once you're past the lights things seemed to be normal.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2012)

ajdown said:


> It was a bit slow during the morning peak but I can't tell you how bad it might be right now. It's the bit by the town hall to KFC/McCorner where the lanes are reduced and the problems occur, once you're past the lights things seemed to be normal.


 
Cheers, will leave an extra 10 minutes earlier just in case, but doesn't sound like a problem


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 24, 2012)

Public Service Announcement #2:

The Lido caff appears to be taking bookings for Christmas. And it's got the lights up.

Merry Christmas, everyone.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 24, 2012)

That reminds me, the weather has been so clement and evenings are getting lighter so I should probably take my chri winter ornaments down soon.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> That reminds me, the weather has been so clement and evenings are getting lighter so I should probably take my chri winter ornaments down soon.


 
Leave your snowflakes up Quimmy, that way I won't feel so bad about having my snowflakes still up


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 24, 2012)

they are stars, minnie.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> they are stars, minnie.


 
I got my new glasses on Thursday.  Maybe I'll have a look at them again


----------



## tarannau (Feb 27, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> It's a shoe shop.... mostly Clarks shoes, lots of kids shoes. The current Mr Webster is 72 but it was his grandfather who opened the shop (according to the SLP). Whenever I've been in, he's always been there - he seems pretty strict with his staff. It's a real old-school shop. Reminds me of the sort of places my mum would take me when I was very little, before the big shoe chain shops arrived.


 
Yep, it's one of the places in Brixton where you invariably received polite, old world style service, heavy on the 'thank you' and 'sirs'. Even if you were buying nothing as trifling as a pair of shoelaces.

Be a shame to lose the place. Brixton needs a decent stockist of Clarks Originals at the very least, let alone a well run family business like that


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 27, 2012)

It will be a shame to see them go even if I only bought shoes from there once.   

I saw what looked like it had once been a black cat squished beyond recognition on the road beside the town hall the other day.  So if anyone hears of someone saying they've lost one it's probably bad news.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 27, 2012)

Which all makes me wonder whether a quality high street shoe shop can hold off online rivals


----------



## uk benzo (Feb 27, 2012)

Mr. Webster always sees to it that my baby boy gets the shoes that fit him perfectly. On the odd occasion when he did not have my boy's shoe size in stock, he would make the effort to chase up suppliers to get the shoe and then phone us to inform us that he has it in stock. You don't get that level of service anywhere anymore.

Very sad if he is retiring and shutting up shop.


----------



## Belushi (Feb 27, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I saw what looked like it had once been a black cat squished beyond recognition on the road beside the town hall the other day. So if anyone hears of someone saying they've lost one it's probably bad news.


 
I saw that yesterday. Really was flat.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 28, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Which all makes me wonder whether a quality high street shoe shop can hold off online rivals


 
Well it seems in his case - yes! He's been going strong for ages - only closing because he wants to retire, and who can blame him. It did say that the reason he's been able to do it is because he owns the building so he has been immune to the large rent hikes on the road, allowing him to continue. The reason he was useful for me is the kid's shoe fitting service and the welly boots. I did once get her fitted and then buy the shoes online but tbh only because he didn't have her size in. Otherwise, in the kind of rush I'm in, I just get them there. He also always had loads of last season's shoes in at cheaper prices. Now it'll have to be John Edwards on Lordship Lane for us.


eta... ditto UK Benzo's post..  he also sourced shoes for me and then call to let me know they were now in stock.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 28, 2012)

There's a really good exhibition of old punk and ska posters in the 198 Gallery on Railton Road at the moment. Lots of stuff by the Clash, the Beat, Sex Pistols, Blondie etc. There's also a collection of pages out of the NME, Melody Maker, Record Mirror etc advertising gigs and festivals. Well worth a look. I've got a feeling it's only open 11am to 5pm each day but you can see most of the stuff from the window outside.












E2A: http://198.org.uk/index.htm is their website, though not sure how up to date it is.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 28, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> Well it seems in his case - yes! He's been going strong for ages - only closing because he wants to retire, and who can blame him. It did say that the reason he's been able to do it is because he owns the building so he has been immune to the large rent hikes on the road, allowing him to continue. The reason he was useful for me is the kid's shoe fitting service and the welly boots. I did once get her fitted and then buy the shoes online but tbh only because he didn't have her size in. Otherwise, in the kind of rush I'm in, I just get them there. He also always had loads of last season's shoes in at cheaper prices. Now it'll have to be John Edwards on Lordship Lane for us.
> 
> 
> eta... ditto UK Benzo's post.. he also sourced shoes for me and then call to let me know they were now in stock.


 
Tried to find some Clarks shoes for me a couple of years ago, but rang to inform me he'd had no luck.  Was nice of him to try though and to bother calling me back


----------



## leanderman (Feb 28, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> It did say that the reason he's been able to do it is because he owns the building so he has been immune to the large rent hikes on the road, allowing him to continue.'
> 
> Which explains why no one else can afford to take over. It will probably become another bloody coffee shop


----------



## han (Feb 29, 2012)

Anyone know what's going on with the Sainsbury's at the top of Brixton Hill? They've taken the signage down and the shop is empty and being refurbished. It'd be great if it turns into something independent.

Also, there's a new and rather odd (but nice) looking new cafe called 'Where Am I? ) which also sells vintage CLOTHES on the corner of Brixton Hill and New Park Rd (the place where Paulo'z Way used to be.

The menu looks great - Brazilian - but it seems to be closed in the evenings, so I fear it's going to go the same way as all the others....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 29, 2012)

han said:


> Anyone know what's going on with the Sainsbury's at the top of Brixton Hill? They've taken the signage down and the shop is empty and being refurbished. It'd be great if it turns into something independent.
> 
> Also, there's a new and rather odd (but nice) looking new cafe called 'Where Am I? ) which also sells vintage CLOTHES on the corner of Brixton Hill and New Park Rd (the place where Paulo'z Way used to be.
> 
> The menu looks great - Brazilian - but it seems to be closed in the evenings, so I fear it's going to go the same way as all the others....


 
No idea what's happening with Sainsbury's 

Yeah, I went past Where Am I last night around 7.30pm and the shutters were already down. 

We should have bets on how long it stays as Where Am I


----------



## Kanda (Feb 29, 2012)

It's being refurbed.

(Sainsbury's that is. It's 6-7 years old now and they've re-branded somewhat)


----------



## han (Feb 29, 2012)

Kanda said:


> It's being refurbed.


 
oh. Nothing exciting then.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 29, 2012)

Kanda said:


> It's being refurbed.
> 
> (Sainsbury's that is. It's 6-7 years old now and they've re-branded somewhat)


 
Was that you I saw last night in NPR in a suit?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Feb 29, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No idea what's happening with Sainsbury's
> 
> Yeah, I went past Where Am I last night around 7.30pm and the shutters were already down.
> 
> We should have bets on how long it stays as Where Am I



I can't see it being a huge success. It's a cut down menu from Paulo'z and the 'vintage' furniture is stuff from the Green Zone up the road tarted up and very expensive


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 29, 2012)

His greenzone prices were already quite optomistic.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 29, 2012)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Real Taste (28 Brixton Water Lane) which has been closed a while now seems to have work going on in there. Been painting and fitting going on for a week or so now.
> 
> Any rumours? If it is a muffin or coffee shop I will not be held responsible for my actions



Italian restaurant according to the other local shopkeepers. Looks a good few weeks away from opening up.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 29, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> His greenzone prices were already quite optomistic.


 
I've got plenty of bargains from there.

Got these last week for my garden (to act as plant stands) .


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 29, 2012)

shakespearegirl said:


> I can't see it being a huge success. It's a cut down menu from Paulo'z and the 'vintage' furniture is stuff from the Green Zone up the road tarted up and very expensive


 
Can't say I was tempted to go in, whereas I always pop in the Green Market to see if there's anything I could use


----------



## shakespearegirl (Feb 29, 2012)

Ah Green Market not Zone

I think the stuff in there is really overpriced. My best friend and I were just commenting on it today.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 29, 2012)

shakespearegirl said:


> Ah Green Market not Zone
> 
> I think the stuff in there is really overpriced. My best friend and I were just commenting on it today.


 
Yeah, a lot of it is, but do you think £10 for those two metal and glass tables was overpriced?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Feb 29, 2012)

They look quite good for a tenner.. I've only ever purchased one glass jug from there and I thought that was overpriced @ £12, but it was an dinner party emergency


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 29, 2012)

I thought I'd repost this cos people may have missed it and it looks fucking ace 



Brixton Hatter said:


> There's a really good exhibition of old punk and ska posters in the 198 Gallery on Railton Road at the moment. Lots of stuff by the Clash, the Beat, Sex Pistols, Blondie etc. There's also a collection of pages out of the NME, Melody Maker, Record Mirror etc advertising gigs and festivals. Well worth a look. I've got a feeling it's only open 11am to 5pm each day but you can see most of the stuff from the window outside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 29, 2012)

shakespearegirl said:


> They look quite good for a tenner.. I've only ever purchased one glass jug from there and I thought that was overpriced @ £12, but it was an dinner party emergency


 
Cheaper than buying a great big tall planter for a bit of height 

£12 for a jug does sound a bit OTT though


----------



## Kanda (Mar 1, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Was that you I saw last night in NPR in a suit?


 
Yup. I wear a suit to work most of the time.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 1, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Yup. I wear a suit to work most of the time.


 
Never knew that.  FOr some reason, I got the impression yours was a casual job that didn't require the wearing of a suit


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2012)

New thread here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-chitter-chatter-news-mar-2012.289682/


----------

